

4 Reasons not to use mod_security - lmacvittie
http://devcentral.f5.com/weblogs/macvittie/archive/2008/07/23/3477.aspx

======
jeffreyjflim
...and use an f5 box. But of course.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/submitted?id=lmacvittie>

